# 2004 Fleetwood Prowler



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

Good afternoon,

Does anyone know anything about Fleetwood Prowler trailers? I have some friends looking at a 25' model. Good, bad, ugly? etc...

Thanks,
Wic


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I've looked at several Prowlers. I have to tell you I was not impressed with many of them. There were a couple of models that weren't too bad, though. I don't remember which ones. If I remember right, they are pretty much like all the other ones in that price range.

Mark


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

wicandthing said:


> Good afternoon,
> 
> Does anyone know anything about Fleetwood Prowler trailers? I have some friends looking at a 25' model. Good, bad, ugly? etc...
> 
> ...


Wic-

My previous TT was a 2001 Prowler. It treated us very well with no major problems. The quality was ok and it held up nicely. We have 3 kids and spent a lot of time in the TT and it was able to handle _most_ of the abuse that we threw at it.

I don't know how their quality is now, but when I was looking into a new TT, I found out that they now offer only a 1 year Warranty (In 2001 it was 2 years). Maybe they are now lower quality and Fleetwood doesn't want to deal with the issues after a year??

Anyways, I liked the 2001 that I had, but couldn't find a floorplan that I liked when shopping for a new one. I guess that's a good thing, because I found an Outback that I love, and I found this wonderful Outbackers.com site!!

Greg


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback guys! They have decided to look around a little more.

Wic


----------



## mobile_cottager (Mar 1, 2007)

I had two prowler's before the outback, 1989 22' and 2004 29'. I must say that I never had any problems with either TT. The only reason I traded the 2004 was that It didn't have a slide. I put well over 30000km on it never a problem.








With the outback, less than a year old, problems with the rear slide, sinks, tires, awning, door. leaks etc.







I quess time will tell which one is better


----------



## ssrrchase (Oct 20, 2004)

My previous trailer before the Outback was a '94 24' Prowler. I thought it was well made and never gave us a problem. But, always wanting something newer and after someone ran off the highway and hit my trailer as it was sitting in storage







, it gave me a good reason to get the Outback. I actually picked the Outback after reading this site and finding the 26rs with the bunks.

-Steve


----------

